# Poll About Northerners (Re: Poll About Southerners)



## kalawine (Jan 16, 2009)

OK... now that we have examined the weaknesses (and false conceptions) of Southerners... let's pick on the other side a little bit.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, c'mon this is almost too easy!


----------



## Theognome (Jan 16, 2009)

No brainer.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Jan 16, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Ah, c'mon this is almost too easy!



ALMOST?! LOL


----------



## Theognome (Jan 16, 2009)

Based on the current poll results, I see some Yankees must have voted. That is a death punishable by crime.

Theognome


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2009)

The problem with those endearing Southerners is that they don't venture far north - so they don't the kinds of Northerners there are. They usually only hear about the strident, shrill, liberal Northerners who make the most noise and waves, however, in the Midwest there are many conservative Christians and even some Dutch Reformed people. So I'd say, 50% better chance in the South.


----------



## kalawine (Jan 16, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Based on the current poll results, I see some Yankees must have voted. That is a death punishable by crime.
> 
> Theognome



YES! I distinctly said, "Southerners... let's pick on the other side a little bit." LOL  I didn't say they could pick on us! 

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 11:47:44 EST-----



turmeric said:


> The problem with those endearing Southerners is that they don't venture far north - so they don't the kinds of Northerners there are. They usually only hear about the strident, shrill, liberal Northerners who make the most noise and waves, however, in the Midwest there are many conservative Christians and even some Dutch Reformed people. So I'd say, 50% better chance in the South.



LOL How many Dutch Reformed people do you know that are Conservative Christians?

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 11:53:02 EST-----



turmeric said:


> The problem with those endearing Southerners is that they don't venture far north - so they don't the kinds of Northerners there are. They usually only hear about the strident, shrill, liberal Northerners who make the most noise and waves, however, in the Midwest there are many conservative Christians and even some Dutch Reformed people. So I'd say, 50% better chance in the South.



You may be proud of the amount of Conservative Christians you have in the North. But do you really realise the percentage in the South?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

By Christians, do you mean truly saved believers or nominal Christians? If you count everyone who calls themselves a Christian, then it's 100% easier in the South. If you count only truly believers with an actual faith, the difference isn't that great....


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

turmeric said:


> "The problem with those endearing Southerners is that they don't venture far north"


 WOW! What a generalization! 

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 12:14:14 EST-----



ColdSilverMoon said:


> By Christians, do you mean truly saved believers or nominal Christians? If you count everyone who calls themselves a Christian, then it's 100% easier in the South. If you count only truly believers with an actual faith, the difference isn't that great....



And you come to this conclusion based on what evidence?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

kalawine said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > "The problem with those endearing Southerners is that they don't venture far north"
> ...



Kevin - check out the stats for teenage pregnancy, abortion, divorce, and violent crime and tell me which part of the country you think has more true Christians...


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Kevin - check out the stats for teenage pregnancy, abortion, divorce, and violent crime and tell me which part of the country you think has more true Christians...



If I may interject- Those numbers only demonstrate an equal distribution of sinners, and does not in of itself indicate which ones are saved by Grace.

Theongome


----------



## the particular baptist (Jan 17, 2009)

If the question read 

_If saving your life depended on finding a Conservative 

_then i would vote 100% but since it says Christian ... 50%


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

I put 75%


----------



## Herald (Jan 17, 2009)

Leave it to someone from Mississippi to create this thread. 'nuff said.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

Herald said:


> 'nuff said.



Spoken like a true Yankee.

Theognome


----------



## Herald (Jan 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > 'nuff said.
> ...



Doesn't Mississippi still give out high school diplomas after 5th grade?


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

Herald said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



Aye, they do. And MD still issues HS Diplomas to senior citizens, too.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

> for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. And if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring, heirs according to promise. Galatians 3:28 ESV



Just thought I should throw this out there with all these regional threads popping up!


----------



## Herald (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> > for in Christ Jesus you are all sons of God, through faith. For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is no male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. And if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's offspring, heirs according to promise. Galatians 3:28 ESV
> 
> 
> Just thought I should throw this out there with all these regional threads popping up!



Oh, leave it to someone spiritual to ruin our fun.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

Herald said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



Leave it to someone from Maryland to be arrogant enough to think that because he has come to conclusions based on his own preconceived misconceptions that his "nuff said" is "enough said." Also, to be so misinformed as to think that Mississippi has ever given out high school diplomas before the sixth grade lol is preposterous. Of course, we Mississippians learn words like "preposterous" in the first grade.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

kalawine said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



This opens up a topic for a whole new thread- 'quotes and expressions used by Yankees that other, more civilized folk would never use in mixed company.'

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that we should regard Maryland, (at least historically mind you) as a border state with *STRONG* Southern leanings. Lincoln had to march his invading army around Baltimore and not through it. Otherwise the citizens would have torn them to shreds and driven them out of town! In my (humble) opinion, the only reason that Maryland did not join the Cause was because of federal intervention into their affairs. Imprisoning the leaders of the secession movement in that state and throwing critical journalists into jail.


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

And the typical Mississippi native having completed all '12 years' of education by age 10 and is ready for undergraduate studies is pretty common.

Theognome


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 17, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> By Christians, do you mean truly saved believers or nominal Christians? If you count everyone who calls themselves a Christian, then it's 100% easier in the South. If you count only truly believers with an actual faith, the difference isn't that great....



I know this thread is just for fun, but having been a pastor in the South for almost 8 years now, Mason is spot on with this comment. Almost "everyone" down South is a "Christian."


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I think that we should regard Maryland, (at least historically mind you) as a border state with *STRONG* Southern leanings. Lincoln had to march his invading army around Baltimore and not through it. Otherwise the citizens would have torn them to shreds and driven them out of town! In my (humble) opinion, the only reason that Maryland did not join the Cause was because of federal intervention into their affairs. Imprisoning the leaders of the secession movement in that state and throwing critical journalists into jail.




Well, Lee, on his invasion of Yankee territory, hoped to get the natives to rally to him by having his men sing, 'Maryland, my Maryland' as they marched through the state. It didn't work, so I suspect the southron leanings are not as deep as you've stated.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

> I know this thread is just for fun, but having been a pastor in the South for almost 8 years now, Mason is spot on with this comment. Almost "everyone" down South is a "Christian."



True.....


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I think that we should regard Maryland, (at least historically mind you) as a border state with *STRONG* Southern leanings. Lincoln had to march his invading army around Baltimore and not through it. Otherwise the citizens would have torn them to shreds and driven them out of town! In my (humble) opinion, the only reason that Maryland did not join the Cause was because of federal intervention into their affairs. Imprisoning the leaders of the secession movement in that state and throwing critical journalists into jail.



If only the modern the modern inhabitants of Maryland really understood what their forefathers did about the War of Northern Aggression...


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



I thought *Southerners* prided themselves on being less civilized then everyone else?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > I think that we should regard Maryland, (at least historically mind you) as a border state with *STRONG* Southern leanings. Lincoln had to march his invading army around Baltimore and not through it. Otherwise the citizens would have torn them to shreds and driven them out of town! In my (humble) opinion, the only reason that Maryland did not join the Cause was because of federal intervention into their affairs. Imprisoning the leaders of the secession movement in that state and throwing critical journalists into jail.
> ...



True, however my main point is that it should really be viewed as a _border state_. It's note quite as northern as many would like to claim. Why you can even see the depth of their Southern leanings in their state song:



> I
> The despot's heel is on thy shore,
> Maryland!
> His torch is at thy temple door,
> ...


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



A common error. Southroners are rather the standard of civilization. However, in the spirit of fostering goodwill towards brethren with the misfortune of having their corpus in the wrong locality, they allow such misconceptions to exist in order that those misplaced brethren will not feel excluded from God's grace.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...




Ian... you need to stop getting your info from TV and movies. I personally know know several Phd's. Three in my Church. Also, I don't know a Klansman or a sheriff who puts Yankees in jail because "You ain't from around these parts are you boy?"

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 01:22:34 EST-----



Barnpreacher said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> > By Christians, do you mean truly saved believers or nominal Christians? If you count everyone who calls themselves a Christian, then it's 100% easier in the South. If you count only truly believers with an actual faith, the difference isn't that great....
> ...



I understand what you are saying and I've said it many times myself. But I do believe you could say the same thing about most every place under the sun. 

As Bill has said, "If I may interject- Those numbers only demonstrate an equal distribution of sinners, and does not in of itself indicate which ones are saved by Grace."


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



So I'm supposed to leave the old Buick, parked in the front lawn, and the John Deere next to the mailbox thats swinging from a rope tied to the tree with all the shotgun pellet holes in it?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

Remember grace brothers! Many may not have any exposure to the South except in a second or third hand way. (And I'd wager that many of us Southerns foster misconceptions about the North as well.) Let's keep in mind that we should deal with individuals not only with broad generalizations.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > ServantofGod said:
> ...



If that's how you wish to decorate, it only proves the point. You are, of course, not excluded from His grace. I have seen the very thing you described- in Falconer, New York.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 17, 2009)

Theognome said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Truly. And in Pennsylvania surely His grace is needed!


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I think that we should regard Maryland, (at least historically mind you) as a border state with *STRONG* Southern leanings. Lincoln had to march his invading army around Baltimore and not through it. Otherwise the citizens would have torn them to shreds and driven them out of town! In my (humble) opinion, the only reason that Maryland did not join the Cause was because of federal intervention into their affairs. Imprisoning the leaders of the secession movement in that state and throwing critical journalists into jail.



We Texans consider Virginians to be Yanks so don't even think about Maryland!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 17, 2009)

I consider Wisconsin, being we are right on the mason-dixon, to be predominately southern. 

I actually stayed in Jackson Tennessee and Atlanta for several months last year for work and I am now, self proclaimed of course, honorary southern.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 17, 2009)

To those of us who live in the right hemisphere, all Americans are Northerners.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2009)

As a Northerner you all have to see where I am from to realize the silliness of such polls. I live in rural central Pennsylvania and I promise you that it's like living in Alabama much of the time (except the sports teams people like). I'm convinced that many Southerners migrated up here sometime around (before or after) the civil war. 

A traveling salesman once told my brother

"This area is so strange. The areas between Philadelphia/Harrisburg and Pittsburgh is like the rural south. People even have accents. It's like you go from Pennsylvania to Georgia or Alabama in the several hours between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh."

I laughed when my brother told me this because having visited the South several times it's so very much true. The accents, guns, food, clothing, personalities, etc. are all Southern in the Counties in my area (Bedford, Huntingdon, Fulton, Franklin, etc.)


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

kalawine said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > ColdSilverMoon said:
> ...



I know this thread is all in good fun, but I'd have to disagree with the above statement. There are plenty of nominal Christians in the Northeast (especially Roman Catholics), but you are much more likely to get an accurate/honest answer here than in the South. If someone tells me they're a Christian up here, I'm much more likely to believe them than if someone in the South told me. On the flipside, in the North people have no problem telling you up front they have no faith, are simply "spiritual," etc. It's easier to separate the wheat from the chaff, in my opinion...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I know this thread is all in good fun, but I'd have to disagree with the above statement. There are plenty of nominal Christians in the Northeast (especially Roman Catholics), but you are much more likely to get an accurate/honest answer here than in the South. If someone tells me they're a Christian up here, I'm much more likely to believe them than if someone in the South told me. On the flipside, in the North people have no problem telling you up front they have no faith, are simply "spiritual," etc. It's easier to separate the wheat from the chaff, in my opinion...



Thou speakest the truth. Seriously, my experience in the south is that "everyone" is a "Christian" by birthright. Lots of false assurance and moralistic preaching going on. I know that's not true everywhere, but it is a factor. It's like the difference b/t Paul preaching to the Jews v. preaching to the Gentiles.


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > ServantofGod said:
> ...



First of all... what is this "lawn" thing? Do you mean the front "yard?"  And where do you get "pellets?" That's shot boy! Y'know... Buck shot, bird shot... you'd never make it as a Yankee spy! Start talkin' like that across enemy lines and somebody will fill you full of "pellets."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2009)

That's because many of us Rebs moved North for the jobs (and in hubby's case, they moved from south to midwest and now northeast due to the job market). I'd say that I can find more conservative christians on the east coast than I can in the midwest.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 17, 2009)

Facts? Generalizations? We're talking about Regional pride here!

I mean, didn't we support our school even when they had a 0-14 season? Can we say Detroit Lions?

Besides, in Texas, everyone else not from Texas is a yankee!


----------



## shackleton (Jan 17, 2009)

I live in Kansas City and my wife and I frequent a little town about 4 hours south of here in southern MO. _They_ would call themselves the south though I don't know if it technically is. Anyhow we went there this past Christmas and the difference was astonishing. It was a lot more "Christian" than I am used to. Here in the city there a lot of rampant liberalism and worse so it is nice and refreshing to be in an openly Christian environment. So I would have to say that the south is refreshingly Christian.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no idea


----------



## SpokenFor (Jan 17, 2009)

I grew up in Indiana and you could flag down ten cars and find one conservative Christian. I've lived in the Northeast for past 12 years, however, and you would have to flag down 1,000 cars to find one here. So to just say "Northerners" isn't really clear. The Northeast/New England vs. the Northern Midwest vs. the Northwest or even the PacNW are just totally different animals.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> That's because many of us Rebs moved North for the jobs (and in hubby's case, they moved from south to midwest and now northeast due to the job market). I'd say that I can find more conservative christians on the east coast than I can in the midwest.



That would make you a Copperhead, which is a good thing.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

SpokenFor said:


> I grew up in Indiana and you could flag down ten cars and find one conservative Christian. I've lived in the Northeast for past 12 years, however, and you would have to flag down 1,000 cars to find one here. So to just say "Northerners" isn't really clear. The Northeast/New England vs. the Northern Midwest vs. the Northwest or even the PacNW are just totally different animals.



My thread, which started out as a semi-half-hearted joke in reply to a thread asking whether or not other Americans are annoyed or endeared by Southerners, has become a very serious scientific study in social studies.  So, how many cars have you flagged down lately? 

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 09:55:38 EST-----



PuritanBouncer said:


> As a Northerner you all have to see where I am from to realize the silliness of such polls.



Adam my friend... it was meant to be silly from the beginning


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

kalawine said:


> SpokenFor said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Indiana and you could flag down ten cars and find one conservative Christian. I've lived in the Northeast for past 12 years, however, and you would have to flag down 1,000 cars to find one here. So to just say "Northerners" isn't really clear. The Northeast/New England vs. the Northern Midwest vs. the Northwest or even the PacNW are just totally different animals.
> ...



Don't try to flag down cars in Los Angeles. That can get you shot.

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jan 18, 2009)

ManleyBeasley said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > I think that we should regard Maryland, (at least historically mind you) as a border state with *STRONG* Southern leanings. Lincoln had to march his invading army around Baltimore and not through it. Otherwise the citizens would have torn them to shreds and driven them out of town! In my (humble) opinion, the only reason that Maryland did not join the Cause was because of federal intervention into their affairs. Imprisoning the leaders of the secession movement in that state and throwing critical journalists into jail.
> ...


 
Hey, don't be bashing my home state!


----------



## cedar_chopper (Jan 18, 2009)

*define ''northern''...*

as a texan, the north begins at the red river...
as far as the other, im sure there are some great carpetbaggin' believers, i just guess i havent met any


----------

